# 1968 ASCII Animation from Russia



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://technologizer.com/2010/03/21/1968-ascii-animation-from-russia/



> Theres Up, theres Shrek, and then theresthis. Its a bit of experimental computer animation of a cat done in Russia in 1968. The scientists who made it created hundreds of ASCII art images of the kitty, then printed them out and filmed them pose by pose.


.


----------

